# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  INGENIERIA AGROINDUSTRIAL UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL MAYOR DE SAN MARCOS

## susan788

Estudiante del 9no Ciclo de la Escuela academico profesional de Ingenieria Agroindustrial de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos.
Abocada a las areas de investigacion, desarrollo de nuevos productos, e innovacion constante.
Habilidades interpersonales, Especializacion en Sistemas de Gestion de la calidad e inocuidad alimentaria en la universidad Agraria la Molina.
Conocimiento de Softwares estadisticos y de herramientas de control de procesos productivos.
Especializacion en Six Sigma Yellow Belt en la Pontificia Universidad Catolica del peru.
Experiencia en el area de produccion, Administradora de Planta en la empresa Agroexporatodra Gomas y Taninos SAC dedicada al rubro de molienda. 
Desarrollo constante, iniciativa y mejora continua.
En busca de Practicas Preprofesionales, para desorrallar aun mas lo aprendido y contribuir de manera eficiente en el Desarrollo de la organizacion.
Telefono: 995119547/ 4871864
email: susan7_88@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Perú promueve mayor consumo de alimentos de origen nacional, afirma Minag 300 jóvenes de Madre de Dios inician capacitación gratuita en la Universidad Nacional Amazónica C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Spot Ingeniería Agroindustrial (UCV) Precios al consumidor a nivel nacional tuvieron la mayor caída este año en junio al bajar 0.28%

----------

